# After effects kamerafahrt über mehrere ebenen



## kabarulez (30. Juni 2012)

Ich habe schon 'zig After Effects Tutorials speziell zur Kamerafahrt angesehen. Dabei bin ich speziell zu meinem Problem nicht fündig geworden. Vielleicht bedarf es nur einem Klick irgendwo...

Ich möchte eine Kamerafahrt über mehrere jpeg-Photos erzeugen. Diese Photos sollen sich in 3D und durch "Ebenenüberblendung" jeweils durch Transparenz überlagern. Jedes Bild hat seine eigene Kamera. Jede Kamera habe ich jeweils ein Bild zugeordnet. Jedem Bild habe ich am Anfang und am Ende Transparenzattribute gegeben. 

Die einzelnen Kamerafahrten über die Bilder funktionieren. Das Problem ist, wenn ich alle Ebenen aktiviere, das nur die erste Kamerafahrt in der RAM-Vorschau angezeigt wird.

Ich hoffe, meine Schilderung ist nicht allzu kompliziert. 
Weiss jemand weiter ? Dankeschön.


----------

